# Lost MDNR Sportcard



## Chase1892 (Jun 5, 2004)

I've got a 15 year old son that wants to apply for a turkey license - he had a sportcard & turkey license last year (2005) but cannot find them

Does anyone know how to remedy a lost sportcard ?


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

I am assuming you mean you need to replace a lost safety certificate, and the link is below. I think I would call to see how fast it could be mailed out since you are running out of time for a turkey license.

https://secure1.state.mi.us/dupcertrequest/


----------



## Quadd4 (Jan 15, 2005)

I believe that youths have to buy a new sportscard each year. The one for last year expires. Just go to the store with the hunters safety cert and buy a new one for a $1.00


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

If it is a lost hunter safety certificate any CO can print a temporary card for you from their laptop. Once that is printed, a permanent replacement is automatically sent to your home address within 10 days.


----------



## Chase1892 (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks for the reply's

I do have his hunter safety cert - I don't have the sportcard we purchased for a dollar last year -As I understand it, we need the sportcard number to apply

Don't know if we can just buy a new sportcard for a buck


----------



## Quadd4 (Jan 15, 2005)

Chase1892 said:


> Thanks for the reply's
> 
> Don't know if we can just buy a new sportcard for a buck


We did for the last few years (buy new ones). The store made us buy it saying the old one was no good for the current year.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Sorry, misunderstood the question, but I don't have kids.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Take him to the Secretary of State and get him a Michigan ID. Then never an issue and he will also have some form of valid ID.... There is no age limit to get the ID.. I had my brother go down and his 3 and 7 yr old have them...


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

All good suggestions....Sportscard at the store for a buck and you are on your way....I think you can even get it online for MDNR e-License! Even easier!


----------



## Chase1892 (Jun 5, 2004)

*Thanks again for all the responses - I just noticed the info below on the elicense website stating you don't have to buy one each year - only if your address changes.*

The website directs you to purchase a sportcard from menu but I have reviewed several times and do not see the option for a $1 sportcard

Looks like I'll have to go back to a license dealer and just buy a sportcard and enter the $4 drawing

*MDNR "Approved" IDs*

Which IDs are valid?What can this ID buy?MI Driver License
Valid un-expired Michigan Driver Licenses may be used to purchase any available item.
State of Michigan ID
Michigan IDs (Issued by the Secretary of State) may be used to purchase any available item.
*MDNR Sportcard*
*MDNR Sportcards may be used to purchase any available item. You do not need to buy a new sportcard each year. A new sportcard is only needed when your address is not current.*
MDNR ID
MDNR IDs may only be used to purchase ORV permits, snowmobile trail permits and annual state park permits.

Don't have the proper ID?MDNR Sportcard
You may purchase a MDNR Sportcard for $1.00 by clicking the appropriate button below. This ID may be purchased in conjunction with your order.
MDNR ID
You may obtain a MDNR ID at no cost to you by clicking the appropriate button below. This form of ID may only be used to purchase ORV permits, snowmobile trail permits and annual state park permits.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Do just like you did before on e-license. On the right it will ask if you need a sports card ? Mark that and it will take you to the next page. Click on checkout and it should show it your basket...

I think I got that correct..


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

My boys lose theirs a lot. Its easier to get a new one than to call and get the numbers from lansing, I had a number of who to talk to there but lost it.We have been buying a new one.


----------

